# Custom ice rods



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I put up an ad in the market place. I'm thinking about building some ice rods again this year. These are high quality, and built to order. Check them out. The two I have pictured are just a couple examples of my work, not necessarily all I have available.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

i don't see any pic's !


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

i see them now


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm not sure what's going on. I can't even see the post in the marketplace, let alone the pics. I'll try to load them on here instead.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

It looks like my post was deleted from the marketplace


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

yea well i don't see now on the market place but i see them here ........this forum is dragging today for some reason ......


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

cool rods what blanks you using ?


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

It depends on what I'm making. But, mostly MHX blanks.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

im looking for a tip that would flex with a size 12 custom jig and spin rat finkeee


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Either of the two pictured will flex with small ice jigs. The power noodle is my favorite for that. It has a very sensitive tip, that will detect even the lightest "up bites". It also has enough backbone to tangle with larger fish, as well.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Your post in the marketplace was removed.

Please read rules.

Thanks


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I did. I didn't think I was breaking any of them. Unless I just can't sell items I make myself.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

That would be correct.

Thanks


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Can I post in here for that, and not in the market place? Or is that prohibited too? It's not like I'm some big rod manufacturer. It's a hobby, and I thought I'd offer them to some of the ice guys here.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry, the rules have been the same since OGF first started. There have been guys that make sinkers, jigs, lures, rods, etc, etc, etc over the years.

If you are making a product and promoting or selling it you must be an advertiser to do so.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Gotcha. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's another I just completed for a guy at work.
























And another I'm just about done with.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

A walleye rod I just finished.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Someone found the new handles at Netcraft ! Nice ...


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Rev I'll need your services again this year!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

revpilot said:


> Someone found the new handles at Netcraft ! Nice ...


I got them fresh off the truck actually.


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

How much are they? I would like a rod that is versatile and something like a 26 inch ML. Thanks


----------

